# Need practice with my cat art



## Lisaw (22 d ago)

I need to improve my cat art. Any pictures of kitties big and small will be highly appreciated. I need the practice!😊🐈‍⬛


----------



## ruthormesher (25 d ago)

Have you considered contacting a local shelter, they normally have photos of the cats needing homes which you could use to practice with. You could then donate the pictures to them so they could sell them to raise funds. If that one is one of yours then I've seen far worse up for sale.


----------



## Lisaw (22 d ago)

Hi there. Thanks for your reply. Yeah it's good advice. I was thinking about shelters. I will look into it. This is a cat I painted some time back. Thanks again!


----------



## Catpurrnicus (1 mo ago)

its nice


----------



## Lisaw (22 d ago)

Thanks. You made my day!


----------

